# MOB...



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you there? I hear crickets!!!

Yes Queen fans, I will live this one up until we meet again!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You know, I got a phone call from a class mate from Chicago and he was ranting about the Vikings choking!! How can anyone consider it choking when our QB has little to no experience?? I know that the Pack won, but they certainly didn't look good doing it and they won't, unless they play MUCH better, be doing any damage whatsoever in the conference!!

Oh ya, you suck taddy!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

djleye said:


> How can anyone consider it choking when our QB has little to no experience??


Come on now. That excuse would never fly if the Queens had won. Are you to say Rodgers has more experience? (Wow that sound like it come from the political forum  )

All I can say is *SCOREBOARD*!! :lol:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

And it could have been a much diiferent score if they converted the field goal and also put the flag away on the called back touchdown. :lol:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

They kept the grass mowed high cuz they were scared of AP! They cheated!!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I sure didn't see much of that ugly, gaudy purple attire in public today! There was probably alot of purple donations at Goodwill today too! It was strange, but none of my Vikings fan buddies phones seemed to be working last night either. Hmmmm? I was a little wore out today from all the armchair QBing I did last night. It was a tough game! Great game huh Taddy? 
Colts vs Queens next week, somebodies going to be 0-2!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Oh DJ...I'll give you a pass on your irrational thinking...after all you're emotionally traumatized!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Come on now, Rodgers was drsfated in the first round and was even almost the first overall pick!!! T-Jack was a late round head scratcher.....Which one do you think would have been better!!! :roll:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Yep, the queens haven't had a decent QB since before Tommy Kramer got on the wagon!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You mean back when that BUM Majkowski was playing? :eyeroll:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

djleye said:


> Come on now, Rodgers was drsfated in the first round and was even almost the first overall pick!!! T-Jack was a late round head scratcher.....Which one do you think would have been better!!! :roll:


Good to see your admitting who's the better!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> You mean back when that BUM Majkowski was playing? :eyeroll:


Easy on the Majik Man! BTW, he was preceded by an all-time great...Randy Wright! How about Lynn Dickey...he was respectable!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

As far as I'm concerned the hated Pukes have had 2 decent QB's in the past 60 years......Starr and Farve.The Vikes 2 also......Tarkington and Capp.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

taddy1340 said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > Come on now, Rodgers was drsfated in the first round and was even almost the first overall pick!!! T-Jack was a late round head scratcher.....Which one do you think would have been better!!! :roll:
> ...





> As far as I'm concerned the hated Pukes have had 2 decent QB's in the past 60 years......Starr and Farve.The Vikes 2 also......Tarkington and Capp.


Give it a couple years and I think you will be adding Rodgers to that list. :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It's easy to say the same about every QB drafted in the past 3 years.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

0-5 vs pack in the Childress era. I think Chille can go on his way. I for one am sick of losing to these guys from Green Bay.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I watched a show on the NFL channel yesterday morning called "Missing Rings" and it featured the '69 Vikings with Joe Capp. They talked to Joe Capp and Jim Marshall about the season. Joe Capp was quite a character, he said he never used the laces to throw the ball, he just threw it however he held it! Most of the time the ball did go where he wanted to though, although sometimes rather ugly. Bud Gant said Joe was half Mexican and enjoyed his tequila and was rather ornery while enjoying it. 
Jim Marshall who is famous for returning a fumble the wrong way for a safety, said "It's bad enough when a few people see you do something stupid, but it another thing entirely when millions see it and constantly tease you about it." 
It was pretty interesting even for a Packers fan.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Joe Kapp and Bret Farve......my kind of guy's.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Gutsy performance by Rodgers...lots of GB fans disillusioned w/ Favre leaving. They can't seem to get it through their heads Favre can't play defense. Too many friggin' injuries. However, 8-8 could win the division this year! uke:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I didn't get to see the game today, but listened to it on Packer radio on 550 AM radio out of Bismarck. I was coming back from antelope hunting in Harding county. They made it sound like Rogers played though a lot of pain and had a good day. The defense is banged up and there was way too many penalties.


----------

